# Safe Water Storage-Indoors, in 55 gallon drums



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

Good morning, all

I am pleased to announce that my prepping is getting to a stage where I am starting to feel somewhat comfortable.

I recently found a supplier who is selling me four 55 gallon barrels for water storage in our basement. They are food grade barrels and have held only food products. They will be delivered late this week or early next week.

The seller claims the barrels have been cleaned, but I want to clean them myself as well. Any tips or strategies on how to best do so? I plan to do it outside with a hose, but what type of cleaner should I use? Is simple dish detergent sufficient to clean it, without using dangerous chemicals.

I have purchased a food grade hose as well as a Water Bandit in order to facilitate the filling of the buckets. Once they are full, should I do any treatment at this time? I have read to add aprx 6 drops of unscented chlorine bleach per gallon, but is that something I should do on day one? Or just leave it as is, and treat it every year?

Once I have the water in the buckets, how long can I keep it there before I _have_ to change it? It will be stored in a coolish room, with no sunlight (and rarely light from light bulbs, about 5 minutes a day on average, don't know if that matters). Basically I want to know if I could keep a barrel of water potable for say 5 or 10 years, so long as I treat it every year. Also keep in mind that in an emergency I have a family life straw, so we could use that in addition to treatment.

Any answers to the above questions would be most appreciated, as well as any other advise you all might have developed in your own experience.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Remember to store the barrels OFF the concrete.
So build or obtain some pallets to facilitate that.
Nothing big or fancy is needed.
I store water in 55 gallon blue drums and I rotate the water every six months - my preference.
I don't know about storing it past 1 year.
I store the barrels a bit different though.
I've modified the design by covering the hoses to keep algae from growing.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Do you feel, in a crisis, that you would lose water pressure immediately? If not, you might consider leaving them empty, or maybe just keep one filled. My large water storage container stays clean & empty, as I know I will have water pressure for a bit, or at worse can manually get the water out of the well. 

I suggest using pool shock as opposed to bleach, as bleach doesn't store well & loses strength pretty quick.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This is all opinion from reading multiple articles from a couple of universities and the CDC.
Even "pure" water can go bad due to bacteria if stored for an extended period of time or grow algae if there is enough sunlight. When I switch out my supply of old water I add one quart of bleach to the water tank and let it stand for a couple of days. Then I transfer it to an open tank outside and let it off gas for a week in the bright sun and use it for my garden because rain is almost non-existent in southern AZ and water isn't cheap). I wash the tank with bleach solution and rinse it and refill with fresh CITY water. I add the usual amount of bleach as prescribed for purifying water to help keep it pure, 16 drops/gallon and stir it. I spot check the water every 6 months for chlorine smell and if necessary add 2 drops per gallon to the tank and agitate. I rotate the water out to the garden every 24 months. If I needed the water close to the 6 month interval or 24 more month, I'd retreat the water with bleach as I use it, and run it thru a purifying filter system as long as it was clear (so far no algae growth in 3 years). If not, I'd use a filter to get rid of anything growing in the water, before purifying it. If you are using your own untreated well water, I'd double everything.

As you noted, shelf-life of stored water can be extended by adding a small amount of household chlorine bleach. If I need the water, I will have to let it sit and off gas to get rid of the chlorine or pour it back and forth into another container to speed up the process.  A cool space helps storage a lot. 

As far as the barrels, are you sure you can trust this person? What do you think he say if you asked him to sign a statement as to the truth of his claim that it was only used for food type stuff.

You wanted to know if you could keep your water for 5-10 years if treated regularly. Sure, why not. Water is water. The worst case scenario is you must purify the water completely before you drink it. As I said above, that could be more bleach and a purifying filtration system.


----------



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

NKAWTG said:


> Remember to store the barrels OFF the concrete.
> So build or obtain some pallets to facilitate that.
> Nothing big or fancy is needed.
> I store water in 55 gallon blue drums and I rotate the water every six months - my preference.
> ...


Might I ask why it is required to store the barrels off of the concrete? Would it make any difference if it is a finished basement with tiles on top of the concrete?


----------



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

******* said:


> Do you feel, in a crisis, that you would lose water pressure immediately? If not, you might consider leaving them empty, or maybe just keep one filled. My large water storage container stays clean & empty, as I know I will have water pressure for a bit, or at worse can manually get the water out of the well.
> 
> I suggest using pool shock as opposed to bleach, as bleach doesn't store well & loses strength pretty quick.


I would prefer to have them full, just in case. We would probably have time to fill the barrels, but I would hate to have pressure lost and be sitting around with empty barrels mocking me! If we do have time, I would like to use that to store up additional water in household water safe vessels, and have that to add to our stock.


----------



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

paraquack said:


> This is all opinion from reading multiple articles from a couple of universities and the CDC.
> Even "pure" water can go bad due to bacteria if stored for an extended period of time or grow algae if there is enough sunlight. When I switch out my supply of old water I add one quart of bleach to the water tank and let it stand for a couple of days. Then I transfer it to an open tank outside and let it off gas for a week in the bright sun and use it for my garden because rain is almost non-existent in southern AZ and water isn't cheap). I wash the tank with bleach solution and rinse it and refill with fresh CITY water. I add the usual amount of bleach as prescribed for purifying water to help keep it pure, 16 drops/gallon and stir it. I spot check the water every 6 months for chlorine smell and if necessary add 2 drops per gallon to the tank and agitate. I rotate the water out to the garden every 24 months. If I needed the water close to the 6 month interval or 24 more month, I'd retreat the water with bleach as I use it, and run it thru a purifying filter system as long as it was clear (so far no algae growth in 3 years). If not, I'd use a filter to get rid of anything growing in the water, before purifying it. If you are using your own untreated well water, I'd double everything.
> 
> As you noted, shelf-life of stored water can be extended by adding a small amount of household chlorine bleach. If I need the water, I will have to let it sit and off gas to get rid of the chlorine or pour it back and forth into another container to speed up the process. A cool space helps storage a lot.
> ...


I trust the person enough. They are a food distribution company that sells off their old containers, so I don't think they would have held anything else. I will inspect the barrels and if their are any obvious signs that something else was held I will take action, but I feel confident in their assurances.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Storing barrels on concrete in your basement should be fine.
The only possible issue is covering the concrete with plastic may leach water up through the concrete.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

mikhailfrankovich said:


> Might I ask why it is required to store the barrels off of the concrete? Would it make any difference if it is a finished basement with tiles on top of the concrete?


there'll be a void area under the barrel - the barrel will be sweating and moisture accumulating - good opportunity to develop black mold ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> Do you feel, in a crisis, that you would lose water pressure immediately? If not, you might consider leaving them empty, or maybe just keep one filled. My large water storage container stays clean & empty, as I know I will have water pressure for a bit, or at worse can manually get the water out of the well.
> 
> I suggest using pool shock as opposed to bleach, as bleach doesn't store well & loses strength pretty quick.


leaving empty for someone like you with a well might be OK - depends on the SHTF scenario ... definitely don't recommend it involving a municipal water supply - having a couple of weeks water securely stashed should be a major relief for all preppers ...

if your plan depends on YOU and YOU alone to rig up an emergency water supply - bad plan - terrible planning - even a grade school aged kid should know and be able to utilize the food/water portion of the family plan ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have had the same water in my blue 55 gallon barrels for the past 5 years. I am as confident that the water is as safe to drink today as the day that I filled the barrels. If you have clean food grade barrels, fill them with treated water and properly store the barrels in a cool and dark place, then you will have nothing to worry about the water needing to be changed or it going bad unless you somehow allow the water to get contaminated.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Clean the barrels with chlorine bleach, no detergent.

Chlorinate the water also when you fill them.

I add fresh chlorine once a year, 

but also use a UV sterilizer light inserted into the water at the same time,

leaving it on with a circulator pump running with it.

The light and pump run for 48 hours, the 275 gallon pallet tank is in the dark 99% of the time.

The cap and tank rim are chlorinated just before it is put back on.

I pull a water sample, mount it stained on a slide and check it with the B&L microscope once a year @ 100X, 

nothing so far, 15 years running.

I do have a tendency to over chlorinate, but it oxidizes over time, 

would run it through my filters anyways, they remove chlorine.

The water storage is a last ditch backup, I have a well, and a river and lake right here, plus town water..

I do have other water storage, five gallon GI cans, five gallon pails and Gallon jugs dispersed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I would wash them out really well with water and dish soap. Then when completely rinsed, I would fill them to the top with water and sanitizer, the same kind used when brewing beer. Let that stand for a few hours or even a few days. Then empty it and refill with clear water as quickly as you can. (Do not let them sit empty after you have dumped the sanitizer.) Then add bleach or whatever other bacteria treatment you want for storage.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

FYI. I've found that when removing the bungs after they have sat for a while, tighten just a touch before loosening to remove them. They stick/tear less.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> leaving empty for someone like you with a well might be OK - depends on the SHTF scenario ... definitely don't recommend it involving a municipal water supply - having a couple of weeks water securely stashed should be a major relief for all preppers ...


I think I'm well covered in any scenario. I happen to have a well, well bucket, backup flex well pump (ac or dc) in a Faraday enclosure, 1 acre pond plus a 20 acre lake a couple of hundred yards away. Also have whole house natural gas generator plus a backup gasoline one. I also have municipal water but it is for backup & not used. Something to keep in mind. Many municipal water systems will provide pressure long after the electric goes off. At least around here, the water towers all have backup generators. Plus, the electric is used only to pump water back up into the tank... not to pressurize the system. Water towers are able to supply water even during power outages, because they rely on hydrostatic pressure, due to gravity, produced by the elevation of the water. Lots of water in those water towers, so many people would have time to fill up, but of course depends on the crisis.



Illini Warrior said:


> if your plan depends on YOU and YOU alone to rig up an emergency water supply - bad plan - terrible planning - even a grade school aged kid should know and be able to utilize the food/water portion of the family plan ....


What you say is very true but the truth of the matter is I'm the only prepper in my family. Our kids are grown (live locally) so it is just me & the wife on the farm. The hard truth is, if I'm not on the farm, survival will be harder, Sure anyone could survive for a long time on my food stores & I'm sure anyone can use my water filters to filter the water from the pond, lake or rainfall. But I'm the only one that knows how to pull the existing well pump, needed to use the well bucket and/or install the flex well pump. I'm the only one that gardens & has that knowledge/skillset. I'm the only one who shoots & handles the firearms.

I don't think I'm that unusual, at least regarding prepping. I think many, or most preppers are loners... not understood even by family. There are no guarantees in life & none especially during a crisis. All we can do is increase our odds of survival. With me, our family & neighbors have a good chance of surviving most of anything. Without me, they can do OK but would struggle during a full blown collapse of society.

I'm good with that.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> I think I'm well covered in any scenario. I happen to have a well, well bucket, backup flex well pump (ac or dc) in a Faraday enclosure, 1 acre pond plus a 20 acre lake a couple of hundred yards away. Also have whole house natural gas generator plus a backup gasoline one. I also have municipal water but it is for backup & not used. Something to keep in mind. Many municipal water systems will provide pressure long after the electric goes off. At least around here, the water towers all have backup generators. Plus, the electric is used only to pump water back up into the tank... not to pressurize the system. Water towers are able to supply water even during power outages, because they rely on hydrostatic pressure, due to gravity, produced by the elevation of the water. Lots of water in those water towers, so many people would have time to fill up, but of course depends on the crisis.
> 
> What you say is very true but the truth of the matter is I'm the only prepper in my family. Our kids are grown (live locally) so it is just me & the wife on the farm. The hard truth is, if I'm not on the farm, survival will be harder, Sure anyone could survive for a long time on my food stores & I'm sure anyone can use my water filters to filter the water from the pond, lake or rainfall. But I'm the only one that knows how to pull the existing well pump, needed to use the well bucket and/or install the flex well pump. I'm the only one that gardens & has that knowledge/skillset. I'm the only one who shoots & handles the firearms.
> 
> ...


guess I didn't get thru the first time - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE quit giving out stupid BS advise to people about not stocking water - just what is your f___ing problem already???

newbie come to these prepper sites for advise - and God only knows they get enough wrong ignorant directions already - if it was detrimental in any way-shape-or form to stock water - you'd have a leg to stand on ....

if you need an example - just look to the Houston damn disaster - that entire municipal water system was compromised when the flooding began - any water in the elevated towers can't be transferred safely to homes .... and that's just this SHTF scenario - every SHTF has some possibility of municipal water being compromised .... a good prep plan - both bug in and bug out has the home supply valve being closed to keep the home safe ...

as far as your particular personal plan - you catch a good dose of radiation poisoning screwing around outdoors or get bushwacked dipping water somewhere - I'm putting my own safety into proper prepping of enough water stocked to survive any event ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> guess I didn't get thru the first time - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE quit giving out stupid BS advise to people about not stocking water - just what is your f___ing problem already???


Not a matter of you not getting thru, but a matter of you not reading. I never told anyone to not fill up water containers. Folks can do as they choose & how their particular circumstances dictate. My point is, in the vast majority of scenarios, there will be water pressure for a bit. It won't just turn off. You mention the Houston situation. Well damn, how long have folks know a dangerous storm was coming. You seriously stating they didn't have time to fill up containers?

I have been very specific as to my specific situation... not to brag but to illustrate why I do what I do and why. Others in different circumstances, such as city dwellers would need to act differently. We all prep to different extents & all have different circumstances, so no one policy or plan works for all. In my case, I simply store the containers empty. Others will need to store containers full. The key is, have proper containers on hand. Many don't. I have posted discussion here about the containers I have purchased and why I like them better than 55 gallon drums. http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/food-health-fitness-survival/73321-160-gallon-water-reserve.html

I have stated many times I don't buy into the castle mentality of prepping. I will not hunker down in a bunker for months or years. I will survive outdoors as our ancestors did, or die. If it is a nuclear wasteland, I have no desire to live thru that & therefore don't prep for that. I think full blown nuclear exchanges are old school and not the threat we currently face.

We can agree to disagree but there is no need to be a foul mouthed dick.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> every SHTF has some possibility of municipal water being compromised .... a good prep plan - both bug in and bug out has the home supply valve being closed to keep the home safe ...
> 
> as far as your particular personal plan - you catch a good dose of radiation poisoning screwing around outdoors or get bushwacked dipping water somewhere - I'm putting my own safety into proper prepping of enough water stocked to survive any event ....


This is why I have water stored, even with an over abundance of water less than a 100 feet away.

If I have to lock down, I will have plenty of potable water and food inside the shop, house and bunker for the duration.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't store any water but I'm very proficient with the indian rain dance...gotta have some humor. I store water in 40- 7 gallon jugs for water plus the building I'm in has huge sprinkler pipes full of 100's of gallons of water & there at least 50 more building in walking distance. So water is not an issue.


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

NKAWTG said:


> ....
> I store water in 55 gallon blue drums and I rotate the water every six months - my preference.
> ....
> View attachment 53170


How do you rotate them? Empty them and fill up with fresh water every 6 months? .... You must have high water bills


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Not so much, I use it to wash the cars and water the yard.


----------

